# Kim Kardashian macht Millionen mit Hochzeit !!!



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Kim Kardashian macht Millionen mit Hochzeit​*
Irgendwie war das ja zu erwarten. Dass Society-Girl Kim Kardashian aus ihrer bevorstehenden Hochzeit ein Riesen-Event machen würde, überrascht wenig. Zu sehr liebt sie das Rampenlicht und natürlich auch das Geld. Was sich zum Beispiel auch an ihrem extrem teuren Verlobungsring ablesen lässt, den ihr Kris Humphries individuell anfertigen ließ .

Angeblich überlegen bereits TV-Bosse, aus den Hochzeitsvorbereitungen und der Zeremonie ein Spin-Off aus Kims Reality-Show „Keeping Up with the Kardashians“ zu basteln: „Kris war wahrscheinlich nicht bewusst, in was er da hineingeraten ist. Diese Hochzeit wird in der Öffentlichkeit stattfinden und sie werden damit Millionen scheffeln“, so eine Quelle.

Das Imperium des Kardashian-Clans ist rund 65 Millionen Dollar wert. Wenn Kims Hochzeit in einer Extra-Show ausgestrahlt wird, fließt noch mehr Geld. Sie erklärte in einem Interview: „Ich habe schon immer von einer riesigen Hochzeit geträumt.“

Bloß wie definiert das Kurvenwunder riesig? Der Insider weiter: „Sie will eine Art Royal Wedding in den USA. Es muss ein Riesenereignis werden. Sie will den größten Ring und bis zu 1000 Leute einladen.“

Als Gäste sind bereits Show-Größen wie Justin Bieber und Kanye West im Gespräch. Übrigens weihte Kris die Eltern seiner Kim schon ein paar Tage vorher in die Verlobung ein. Die Schwestern tappten allerdings total im Dunkeln: „Wir hatten keine Ahnung und wurden beide während des Dinners überrascht, als Kim ihren großen Ring zeigte.“

Kims Verlobter verdient sich zwar schon als Profi-Basketballspieler ein goldenes Näschen, doch er schwimmt auf einer neuen Erfolgswelle, die er auszukosten scheint. Das Männermagazin GQ widmete ihm glatt die US-Juni-Ausgabe. Darin zeigt er sich oben ohne in aktueller Bademode. Sein Siegerlächeln sagt alles:

Jetzt, wo feststeht, dass Kim und Kris ihre Zukunft miteinander verbringen wollen, ist sogar schon von Nachwuchs die Rede. Die Multi-Millionärin machte schon am Anfang ihrer Beziehung Andeutungen, dass der Sportler der Wunsch-Papa ist und erklärte jetzt:

„Wir reden die ganze Zeit davon. Kris steht seiner Familie so nah, wie ich meiner. Nächstes Jahr wollen wir versuchen, eine Familie zu gründen.“


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

